# Lincolns X ray results



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Now that you have answers, hopefully you can finally settle in and enjoy the boy vice worrying about medical conditions.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm no expert, but the hip x-ray looks a little off (as in not real straight). Maybe it's just my poor eyesight.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes now that I have answers I think I am happy. He said to not bother with a better joint supplement but I may try a different one anyway. He also didnt seem to concerned about the lungs either so thats good. He took two shots of the hips. It showed in both x rays so maybe I accidentally posted the crooked one..


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I got the name for the lung issues. Bronchopneunomia. I am not sure if I want to just give antibiotics or if I want to wait...vet says to wait.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am glad you finally have answers! How are you feelings about the results?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

vcm5 said:


> I am glad you finally have answers! How are you feelings about the results?


Im very relieved! Now maybe I can sleep more then 2 hours at night. I really dont like the lungs but I think im going to trust him and the other opinion I got and just leave it for now. He said if I wanted I could run a course of Doxy but he didnt feel it was needed at this time. So, I will re do a chest x ray in 6 months and check if its worse if so I will deal with it at that time. 

He said to keep him on what hes on supplement wise but I think I will look into a better joint supplement for peace of mine since eventually he will get issues with arthritis etc


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad you got these tests done and you aren't dealing with a severe dysplasia diagnosis. I give my dogs Cosequin DS and omega 3 fish oils as a preventive. There were rescue dogs and two had diagnosed severe hip dysplasia. They did very well on these supplements and gentle walking. 

Keep a close eye on his coughing/hacking for the lung issues and if it gets worse, I'd get that Doxy prescription earlier.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm glad you got these tests done and you aren't dealing with a severe dysplasia diagnosis. I give my dogs Cosequin DS and omega 3 fish oils as a preventive. There were rescue dogs and two had diagnosed severe hip dysplasia. They did very well on these supplements and gentle walking.
> 
> Keep a close eye on his coughing/hacking for the lung issues and if it gets worse, I'd get that Doxy prescription earlier.


Right now he is having these episodes once every couple months. When it gets worse I will put him on Doxy or if I notice any other symptoms. For now though Im to nervous to screw with anything with how well his skin is doing.


----------



## i luv max (Jul 25, 2012)

trust you gut feeling, if the dog is happy and eating, enjoy him and your many years together


----------

